# Angelfish and Loaches



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm looking to see if anyone has any Angelfish and loaches inthe same tank I have a pair of Angels and would like to get some loaches for my new 120g tank. However, I keep reading that loaches can fin nip but others on this forum who are highly respected by me have had loaches in with gourami's and were fine. That gives me some reassurance but I'm a bit concerned about putting loaches in and finding they fin nip. Good luck catching 9 loaches in a 120g planted tank if it doesn't work out!!

Just curious if anyone else has Angels and loaches together and how the loaches do with them.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I keep a variety of different loaches and I have never seen not one of my loaches ever nip or bother any other fish in my tanks. The loaches like to bother each other (all in good fun) but leave all other fish in the tank alone. I don't keep Angels, but I wouldn't hesitate to keep loaches with Angels. Just my 2 cents, but you already knew that! ;-)


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

hahaha, thanks for the reply, Kymmie ;-)


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

It depends on the species of loach. Most of the more common ones are fairly peaceful, if active, but there are some that are pretty nasty that I wouldn't trust with calm fish like angels (skunk loaches come to mind). I've never kept angelfish, though, so someone else will have to weigh in with their experiences.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I ended up getting 8 juvenile botia histrionica. This is for my new 120g 6-foot tank (sorry Kymmie ;-) )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Zebras and histrionicas should be fine. Skunks definitely should be avoided. Would not surprised if they end up gouging the eyes of their tankmates. I lost a few yoyo loaches to my skunks with their heads decapitated and eyes gouged out.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh my!! No, I only plan on 9 botia histrionica which I have now, and a shoal of zebra loaches when I can find them. Might have to order them online. Thanks for your reply!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

